# nav screen out??



## tknesek (Jan 13, 2008)

Help, I have a 2001 740il, 160,000 miles. Recently on a trip I noticed my nav/computer/radio screen went black. The radio and cd player also started cutting off.

The radio will play for 2min and 40 seconds and go silent. Power light on though. I cycle off and on and the radio will play for 2 min. and 40 seconds. I timed it about 6 times in a row. Bizarre behavior. Does it sound like anything you've seen before and if so where do I start checking for problems??

Perplexed in Texas.
[email protected]

please send info to email or this site, I appreciate any tips.


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Firstly I would get in the trunk and check the connections. Really weird that the timing is so exact. There is an issue with the BM24 radio, which intermittently loses sound - it is a problem with the soldering of the pins onto the board, which is cured by resoldering. When the sound drops out, have you tried using the mode button to cycle between the different devices until you get back to radio? Sometimes that works to get sound back.


----------



## smikk02 (Jul 6, 2008)

I had the exact same problem with the audio (even replaced my old radio unit with a bm53 unit and it kept doing it) and it turned out my dsp amp had gone bad...replaced it and everything was back to normal. As for the screen it sounds like you've experienced a microswitch failure in the nav screen(the screens are prone to this type of failure).


----------

